# U of Montana



## Mihshoney (Mar 29, 2005)

Any one out there knows anything about the University Of Montana? I was just accepted there, and I was wondering how their theater program is.


----------



## LX-88 (Apr 2, 2005)

i love how no one reads this forum.... posting doesn't help...


----------



## Peter (Apr 2, 2005)

I read this forum (and all of them b/c I just go to the "posts since last visit" link that shows all posts on the entire website. I read them all.... however unfortunally I live quite a distance from Montana and have no idea what UMontana's program might be like.... sorry :-(


----------



## Mihshoney (May 29, 2005)

LX-88 i know you find it funny


----------



## LX-88 (May 29, 2005)

LEARN HOW TO FLY-FISH! Your going to U of montana. my dream...


----------



## Mihshoney (May 29, 2005)

what do you mean your dream? how did the dance thing go by the way.


----------



## LX-88 (May 30, 2005)

fly-fishing in montana.

long and boring, like all theatre rentals


----------



## Mihshoney (May 31, 2005)

then just come to u of montana next year. you know you want to come


----------



## LX-88 (May 31, 2005)

parents, unless I can get a scolorship... and because I have focused more on theatre then school, that will be tough.

Plus Central has good fishing too. Although it's not Montana...

Montana would be my first choice, if it were possible. I will apply


----------

